

Facebook Lite In Pictures. "So Much Damn Faster," Says User - edw519
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/12/facebook-lite-in-pictures-so-much-damn-faster-says-user/

======
nuweborder
Sometimes less, is more. Keep it simple, and perfect it.

